
Amazon sues former AWS Exec now working for Google, for violating a non-compete - Benlights
https://www.lastweekinaws.com/blog/why-i-turned-down-an-aws-job-offer/
======
siruncledrew
Without going into an opinion piece about non-competes, I am wondering what
kind of workplace situation played out that AWS would proactively sue an ex-
employee who is not even _that_ important in the company.

Like, did this guy copy an entire shared drive at work one day and say, "Piss
off wankers!" before leaving for Google?

I mean, it's not very unheard of that employees cycle around jobs between the
FAANGs in similar roles for a pay boost. What is creating the bad blood here?

